# Tapping rabbit living under the shed



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been using a live trap with carrots, lettuce and potato skins. No luck. Got rid of that stuff and switched over to just apples pieces. Seen on utube that you can put peanut butter on them for addition smell. I also put down some cardboard over the metal grated bottom. Should I be doing more like camouflaging the trap?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I don't think your supposed be tapping anything that lives under the shed !


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I always just funnelled them from their exits direct into live traps, using brush to kind of camo it. They seemed really easy to trap without bait, especially with snow to see exactly where they come and go.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

What you should/could do is set a 110 at the entrance/exit and have rabbit stew or fried rabbit loins the next day! You were setting for woodchucks and oh my gosh, you caught a bunny. No pellets or hair to pick out!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Look around the house for some picture hanging wire, works great and is cheap. Check into the laws on this technique, dont want to see you get in trouble. I use it alot around here to get these pesky ground squirrels under control.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

jeffm said:


> Look around the house for some picture hanging wire, works great and is cheap. Check into the laws on this technique, dont want to see you get in trouble. I use it alot around here to get these pesky ground squirrels under control.


 Check youtube videos on rabbit snaring.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

wpmisport said:


> I have been using a live trap with carrots, lettuce and potato skins. No luck. Got rid of that stuff and switched over to just apples pieces. Seen on utube that you can put peanut butter on them for addition smell. I also put down some cardboard over the metal grated bottom. Should I be doing more like camouflaging the trap?


Subtle funneling as mentioned will help.
Feel free to drape a cover over your trap to darken it up. Beware of any moving parts ,you don't want to bind them up with any material. Partial darkening is fine.
Make sure trap (live trap box/cage type you are using) is stable and does not rock.

Small sample baits outside the trap leading into trap is not a crime. 
No bait close to sides or closed end of an exposed/uncovered box trap. That causes non productive attempt to acquire it from the outside. Instead of being followed into the open end. A racoon might figure it out if open and baited with a whole egg.
A rabbit might learn it can't get ahold of the bait through the wire....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Body grips are good if your neighbor can accept that their cat shouldn't have been out of the yard... heard that from a friend


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Body grips are good if your neighbor can accept that their cat shouldn't have been out of the yard... heard that from a friend


LOL! True, but there are some easy preventative measures that can be used so some tabby doesn’t get caught.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> LOL! True, but there are some easy preventative measures that can be used so some tabby doesn’t get caught.


How did you know it was a tabby?! I grew up in Bay City. I thought I saw you were around Midland. Dont think we were neighbors?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, a story/warning about foot traps around sheds...

There are 4 access points under the shed at deer camp. Well, after deer season I'd go up for a few days with friends and trap/small game hunt. At the time all I had was a few #2 dukes, so that's what we would set around the shed, just expecting to clean up the opossum and random ****. Well, one day the trap was pulled under the shed like normal. No big deal, I had a come along to pull the trap, and animal out. Started pulling and caught a tiny whiff of skunk. Again, no big deal, skunk smell is normal. They've been under there. Kept winching... I see a foot and jump back just in time for that dang thing to break free and out comes a skunk sphincter first on full auto lol. Did you know skunk juice is yellow/green on the snow? I didn't til that day!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

:lol::lol: It just seems like most cat lovers I know (neighbors) have a frigin tabby cat that just wanders around to **** in the wife’s flower garden.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Oh, a story/warning about foot traps around sheds...
> 
> There are 4 access points under the shed at deer camp. Well, after deer season I'd go up for a few days with friends and trap/small game hunt. At the time all I had was a few #2 dukes, so that's what we would set around the shed, just expecting to clean up the opossum and random ****. Well, one day the trap was pulled under the shed like normal. No big deal, I had a come along to pull the trap, and animal out. Started pulling and caught a tiny whiff of skunk. Again, no big deal, skunk smell is normal. They've been under there. Kept winching... I see a foot and jump back just in time for that dang thing to break free and out comes a skunk sphincter first on full auto lol. Did you know skunk juice is yellow/green on the snow? I didn't til that day!


Shrivels the meat don’t it! LMAO:SHOCKED:


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Seldom said:


> :lol::lol: It just seems like most cat lovers I know (neighbors) have a frigin tabby cat that just wanders around to **** in the wife’s flower garden.


Yeah, well... they're a little too nosy sometimes... my bad... er, my friend's bad...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have trapped - 2 skunks, 2 opossums, 1 raccoon, and 1 referral cat. Rabbits are harder than the rest.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

One thing about rabbits, they can't go backwards. Once they commit, unless they can turn around, they are stuck going forward. Hence the reason snares work so well.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

If snow on ground use shelled corn anything this time of year will be coaxed in trap by shelled corn, especially rabbits. Just leave a few at the entrance once gone replace and put havahart trap on top of corn.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hunters Edge said:


> If snow on ground use shelled corn anything this time of year will be coaxed in trap by shelled corn, especially rabbits. Just leave a few at the entrance once gone replace and put havahart trap on top of corn.


Yep just make sure its done before 1/31/19


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Once you get snow rabbits seem really easy to me. Trapped many of them as a kid with box traps and homemade cage traps. Just used a 1/4 of an apple. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Putting the trap directly in font of the hole worked. The closer the better. Thanks. Rabbit stew tomorrow.


sureshot006 said:


> I always just funnelled them from their exits direct into live traps, using brush to kind of camo it. They seemed really easy to trap without bait, especially with snow to see exactly where they come and go.


----------

